# Private Detective



## Global Hobo (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone know any good PDs in Phuket? I'm not after a bargirl spy, a reputable one would be good.

Thanks


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Global Hobo said:


> Does anyone know any good PDs in Phuket? I'm not after a bargirl spy, a reputable one would be good.
> 
> Thanks


Hi!
I dont know your problem,but my advice wood be-dont go that way.
I think most people(farang) in Thailand,know a couple of police officers-if its legal,talk to them,and let them deal whit it-they will know how to handle it best.Maby it will cost you,but it will anyway-and depending of the man, and the kind of problem-you may be surpriced,he do it for free,as a favour to you-and in his mind, an investment-in favours to the future.
If this is serious, and about a thai citizens-dont mess around whit them,as you can not win that way-and most likely,will end up as dead meat.


----------

